
The New York Taxicab Bubble Couldn’t Last Forever - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-06-19/uber-taxi-medallions-and-new-york-city-s-cab-bubble
======
anoncoward111
>a glut of taxi drivers made it impossible to make a living as a taxi driver

Then don't be a taxi driver. Supply will return to a more sustainable level
and then suddenly it will be profitable again to be a taxi driver.

Instead now we have an artificially restricted supply of taxi drivers so that
the state and its cronies can profit off the sale of taxi medallions.

Please.

